# Cordless Drill Reel Mower



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Once my Bermuda gets to a certain thickness and height, I start getting the washboard effect as the reel does not spin fast enough. I saw someone use the components from a cheap 20V Black and Decker drill to power their manual reel mower with some pretty impressive results, so I wanted to give it a try myself. 
The drill came with a 1.5mAh battery that will mow about ¾ of my 4,000 square foot lawn. I bought a 2mAh battery that can mow the entire yard on one charge. 
The mower has no problems mowing grass when kept at a manageable height but bogs down quite a bit when the grass gets even remotely long which is understandable given the size of the motor. (I don't mind mowing more often, #enjoythemow) The motor/gearbox has an extremely weird bolt pattern that was A) a nightmare to fit-up, and B) doesn't seem very robust so I am already looking into an alternate gear motor. 
I had an absolute blast with this project, and it helped keep me sane during the whole "stay-at-home" thing. I'm am the furthest thing from an electrician or even electrically inclined so I am positive there are better ways of achieving my intended result, but the setup currently works.

https://youtu.be/Hm6CDLl5EUs

Components:
Fiskars Stay Sharp Max Reel Mower
https://www.fiskars.com/en-us/gardening-and-yard-care/products/reel-mowers/staysharp-max-reel-mower-362050-1002
HyperTough 20V Drill
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-Tough-20V-Max-Lithium-ion-Cordless-2-Speed-Hammer-Drill-AQ75036G/898558065
PWM Controller
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081NJVXY1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Project Box
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TS6RY85/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
#40 Sprocket (X2)
https://www.mcmaster.com/2299k25
#40 Roller Chain (2ft.)
https://www.mcmaster.com/6261k173


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's incredible! Nice work. How low will it go?


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> That's incredible! Nice work. How low will it go?


Thank you. I haven't ran the 2 mAh battery from full charge to dead yet but I'd say It usually takes me around 20-25 minutes to mow my entire lot and it hasn't died yet. I'd be willing to bet it's not too much longer than that though.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That dog was like: "Damn... now I've seen everything"


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Very cool project! How did you decided on the gear size(sprocket)? Can you post some still pics of the set-up?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome job and overall a pretty clean setup. #enjoythebuild


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@lvlikeyv...Very Nice! :thumbup:

Flip of the switch on the drill and super easy to backlap as well! :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That thing is nuts! Bravo.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@lvlikeyv that is too cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

I was going to try this same feat. Glad I am not the only crazy one! Haha!


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Wiley said:


> Very cool project! How did you decided on the gear size(sprocket)? Can you post some still pics of the set-up?


My knowledge of gear ratios goes about as deep as changing the back sprocket on my motorcycle one time a year ago. 
It was pretty much intuition, finding sprockets that were similar to the stock sprocket that came with the Fiskar's mower, and ease of fixing the sprocket to the assembly. No complex equations were performed.  
It seems like I found a pretty good balance as I am getting great reel RPMs on 60% voltage through the PWM that allows me to mow on one charge. 
I'll make sure to take some pictures and maybe another video around noon as I'm going to get in a quick mow.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Rammy1546 said:


> I was going to try this same feat. Glad I am not the only crazy one! Haha!


Go for it! I'd love to see what methods you used to make it work. 
What type of manual reel do you have?

Have you checked out this video? This guy has a great setup and 3D printed brackets to hold the drill internals. He has a video of it cutting grass on his channel.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He used a slip clutch. That's us really smart. When a mulch piece gets to the reel, the motor will not fry.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

g-man said:


> He used a slip clutch. That's us really smart. When a mulch piece gets to the reel, the motor will not fry.


I believe the slip-clutch is built into the drill as the same thing happens when I hit a piece of mulch. The drill has the adjustment sleeve just behind the chuck that allows me to set the amount of torque.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@lvlikeyv I saw that video and it inspired me! I have the American Lawn Mower Company 5 blade 18" reel. I tried it on the Meyer Zoysia on the front and was not impressed. Minus not having the 3D printer. I was going to go as simple as possible and mount the Porter Cable drill to the frame and hose clamp the trigger mechanism so my "on/off" switch would be putting the battery in the bottom of the drill. If I encountered anything to get caught I would pop out the battery.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

This is awesome. Nice work..... Frankenfiskar. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

McDiddles said:


> This is awesome. Nice work..... Frankenfiskar. :lol: :thumbup:


I was calling it my E-Mower but FrankenFiskar is waaaay better. 
I'll have to start yelling "It is ALIVE" every time I turn it on.


----------



## Brewster (Apr 13, 2020)

That is awesome, I love it!


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

This is fantastic! I wanna see it cut!


----------

